# Hatred erhält seltenes AO-Rating - Ist das Massenmörder-Spiel damit erledigt?



## MichaelBonke (19. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hatred erhält seltenes AO-Rating - Ist das Massenmörder-Spiel damit erledigt? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hatred erhält seltenes AO-Rating - Ist das Massenmörder-Spiel damit erledigt?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2015)

da bin ich jetzt aber überrascht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Januar 2015)

> Allerdings sei es ja  auch irgendwo eine Leistung, dass Hatred als erst zweites Spiel  überhaupt (siehe oben) das AO-Rating alleine aufgrund von Gewalt und  derber Ausdrucksweise erhalten habe.



Glückwunsch, da kann man stolz drauf sein. *Sarkasmus aus


----------



## Kerusame (19. Januar 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, da kann man stolz drauf sein. *Sarkasmus aus



irgendwie schon, immerhin konnte man die amis in sachen gewaltdarstellung überraschen. das ist schon mal ne randnote wert.


----------



## Belandriel (19. Januar 2015)

Perfekt... so einen Müll braucht niemand, und uns bleibt (hoffentlich) eine Menge an Diskussionen erspart.


----------



## Kinorenegade (19. Januar 2015)

Naja... schockieren würde mich das Spiel nicht. Ich frage mich teilweise eh, nach welchen Kriterien die ihre Spiele bewerten. Da hätte ich eher gedacht, das die Amis GTA 5 zensieren wegen den Prostituierten und der ebenfalls vorhandenen Gewaltdarstellung bzw. das es cool ist ein Gangster zu sein und Polizisten abknallt. 
Aber sollte Hatred so stehen bleiben, könnte es nach Doom das meiskopierteste Spiel werden. Doom hatte es damals richtig gut getan, das es auf den Index gesetzt wurde und es jeder verteufelt hat.... mit dem Erfolg, das es auf dem Schulhof getauscht wurde wie Panini-Bildchen 

Vermutlich werden die es über einen Online-Shop schon irgendwie verkaufen können.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Januar 2015)

Mir kommen die Tränen 

Und somit disqualifizieren sich die Entwickler selbst mit ihrer Arbeit. Well done


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Januar 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> irgendwie schon, immerhin konnte man die amis in sachen gewaltdarstellung überraschen. das ist schon mal ne randnote wert.



Ich finde man sollte bei Spielen lieber auf Features wie Grafik, Story, Design etc. stolz sein. Extreme Gewaltdarstellung ist kein Spielefeature anhand dem sich Spiele messen sollten.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2015)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Aber sollte Hatred so stehen bleiben, könnte es nach Doom das meiskopierteste Spiel werden. Doom hatte es damals richtig gut getan, das es auf den Index gesetzt wurde und es jeder verteufelt hat.... mit dem Erfolg, das es auf dem Schulhof getauscht wurde wie Panini-Bildchen



doom war ein exzellentes spiel, wenn nicht sogar bahnbrechend. bei hatred hab ich da so meine zweifel...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist es wohl angebracht die Entwickler auszulachen


----------



## stockduck (19. Januar 2015)

Als hätten die entwickler damit nicht gerechnet...


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Ist für die gratis Werbung.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist für die gratis Werbung.



Bringt nix wenn die es nirgends verkaufen können


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Wieso? Das ist doch kein Verkaufsverbot in den Staaten.  Nur die höchste Einstufung, oder ?


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso? Das ist doch kein Verkaufsverbot in den Staaten.  Nur die höchste Einstufung, oder ?



Lies doch den Artikel 



> Denn die meisten  Einzelhändler in den USA und Kanada weigern sich Titel mit AO-Rating in  ihr Portfolio aufzunehmen. Auch Steam, Marktführer im Bereich der  digitalen Distribution, tut dies nicht. Ein möglicherweise angedachter  Release von Hatred auf Konsolen, fällt ohnehin flach. Sony, Microsoft  und Nintendo dulden keine AO-Titel auf ihren Geräten. Somit stellt sich  die Frage, ob Hatred überhaupt noch irgendwann auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Hab ich. Das ist deren individuelle Entscheidung (Steam, Sony etc.) und kein Gesetz. Sicher aufgrund der Pressemeldungen. Ein kleiner Unterschied. Das erschwert sicher die Verkäufe deutlich. Aber wenn sich durch die Bank weg alle großen weigern kann man das Game immer noch über den Publisher direkt holen.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab ich. Das ist deren individuelle Entscheidung (Steam, Sony etc.) und kein Gesetz. Sicher aufgrund der Pressemeldungen. Ein kleiner Unterschied. Das erschwert sicher die Verkäufe deutlich. Aber wenn sich durch die Bank weg alle großen weigern kann man das Game immer noch über den Publisher direkt holen.



Ja steht ja da dass es nicht in Stein gemeißelt ist, aber die Tendenz ist eindeutig.

Und wie viele werden es direkt über den Publishern holen?  
Die größten Einnahmequellen sind eben die oben genannten und nicht direkt über den Publisher.

So viel ich weiß haben die nicht mal nen Publisher oder? Ist doch blos ein Entwicklerteam


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Die brauchen "nur" eine Downloadmöglichkeit mit PayPal- und Kreditkartenzahlung anbieten. Es muß ja keinen Retailvertrieb geben.

Ist mir persönlich aber Banane, da mich das Spiel eh nicht interessiert.


----------



## TheSinner (19. Januar 2015)

Was denn jetzt? Der zweite Titel oder der dritte Titel? Denn bei dem Statement "zweiter Titel" wird weder nicht eingeschränkt dass dies sich (vielleicht?) nur auf erschienene Titel bezieht, noch würde das Sinn machen da Hatred ja bisher ebenso nicht erschienen ist.

Nicht dass es mich wirklich juckt, ich werds mir gegebenenfalls ansehen wenns mehr wird als nur Provokationsversuch - Carmageddon und Soldier of Fortune waren seinerzeit schließlich auch verschrien ob der Gewaltdarstellungen...


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

SoF waren in Teil 1/2 (2 als Uncut) noch gut, Teil 3 war nur noch crap.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die brauchen "nur" eine Downloadmöglichkeit mit PayPal- und Kreditkartenzahlung anbieten. Es muß ja keinen Retailvertrieb geben.
> 
> Ist mir persönlich aber Banane, da mich das Spiel eh nicht interessiert.



Na klar haben sie eigene Möglichkeiten aber die Haupteinnahmequellen sind eben Sony, Microsoft, Nintendo, Steam und diverse Game Shops.
Mit so einer Einstufung werden sie Schwierigkeiten haben den Massenmarkt anzusprechen.

Klar werden sie nachwievor irgendwie Geld damit verdienen aber wird es am Ende überhaupt überhaupt die Kosten wenigstens decken können


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Es zieht dann wegen dem Quasi-Verbot vielleicht gerade magisch an.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es zieht dann wegen dem Quasi-Verbot vielleicht gerade magisch an.



Es geht um die Haupteinahmequelle Steam, MS, Sony und andere offizielle Händler.
Von magischer Anziehungskraft reden wir hier doch nicht 

Der Entwickler möchte Geld damit verdienen, aber mit solch einem Rating wird sein Spiel höchstwarscheinlich nirgends verkauft werden.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Klar erreichen sie nicht die Umsätze wie bei Steam. Allerdings könnte sich das eventuell zum Teil kompensieren. Und ob die Verkäufe via Steam so hoch wären ist auch fraglich. Das Game ist ja keine AAA-Produktion.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Game ist ja keine AAA-Produktion.



Woran hälst du das fest?


----------



## MichaelG (19. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Entwickler, relativ unbeschriebenes Blatt. Vorab schlechte Publicity und Verrisse, so gut wie keine Werbung. Kein großer Publisher involviert. Hab ich noch was vergessen?


----------



## Theojin (19. Januar 2015)

Wer mit dem Spiel den Massenmarkt ansprechen will, der hat sowieso einen sitzen. Das ist doch eh nur was für die Hartgesottensten. Wenn die davon legal 100k absetzen, können sie zufrieden sein. Vielleicht sollten sie ja ISIS Gratisexemplare zur Verfügung stellen, dann hören die hirntoten Mohammedgroupies vielleicht in der Realität auf damit und metzeln, foltern und vergewaltigen am PC weiter.


----------



## driftwood1973 (20. Januar 2015)

Braucht kein Mensch, so ein Spiel. Ist doch nur Wasser auf den Mühlen der ganzen Videogame-Kritiker, die undifferenziert jedes Spiel, das Gewaltdarstellungen enthält verurteilen, ohne es jemals selber gespielt zu haben. Hatred ist für mich das erste Videospiel, das meine Grenzen des Guten Geschmackes weit überschritten hat. (Ethnic Cleansing und ConcentrationCamp-Manager mal völlig ausser acht gelassen)


----------



## DerBloP (20. Januar 2015)

Also ich weiß garnicht was um dieses Game so ein Aufschrei betrieben wird. Ich finds ganz Lustig, und wenn es das Licht der Welt erblicken wird, auch wenn nicht bei Steam und co., und wenn es auch nicht mehr als ~20 Euro kostet werde ich es mir holen. BTW muß ich MichaelG Recht geben, dadurch das nämlich so ein Aufschrei gemacht wird, und weil es keine Altersfreigabe in den Staaten bekommt, lockt es viele Leute. Ich möchte auch sagen, das ich einen einigermaßen Gesunden Menschenverstand habe, und sehe es irgendwo als Parodie, genau wie die ganzen B-Movie und/oder Horror Filme die es gibt, wo auch auf irrsinigster Weise Menschen "ermordet" eher zerstückelt werden usw. Und genau da sagt niemand etwas...Komische Welt...Wie gesagt, solche Filme sprechen mich Persönlich wiederum garnicht an, da sie einfach zu Flach und die Produktionen meist unter Taschengeld Niveau sind. Aber das Game, zumindest was man von dem gesehen hat, fand ich schon ganz gut gemacht. Das einzige was mich irgendwie an dem Game stöhrt, ist das es wieder diese Killer-Game Debatte entfacht...


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie hier ein paar Leute darauf kommen, dass das Spiel nun gar nicht erscheinen wird und "winke winke" schreiben. Man bedenke mal, wie sich indizierte und selbst beschlagnahmte Filme in Deutschland unter der Ladentheke verkaufen: nämlich trotz der Einschränkung manierlich. Klar, es schränkt den Verkauf und Umsatz ein, aber der wäre bei dem Spiel ohnehin nicht riesig gewesen. Allerdings hat die ganze Berichterstattung für das Spiel eine ganze Menge getan. Das Spiel wird sein Publikum finden, es gibt nun wirklich weltweit genug Onlineshops für solche "Special Interest"-Sachen. Wer meint, das Spiel seie krank, darf nicht vergessen, dass die Welt voll von kranken Leuten ist. 

Um die Frage der Überschrift zu klären: Nein, das Spiel ist damit nicht erledigt und das zu glauben, ist blauäugig.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Man bedenke mal, wie sich indizierte und selbst beschlagnahmte Filme in Deutschland unter der Ladentheke verkaufen: nämlich trotz der Einschränkung manierlich.



gibts da irgendwelche erhebungen zu?
zumindest mal bei beschlagnahmten filmen reden wir wohl kaum von relevanten stückzahlen. 



> Um die Frage der Überschrift zu klären: Nein, das Spiel ist damit nicht erledigt und das zu glauben, ist blauäugig.



abwarten.
vielleicht verändern die macher ihr spiel ja auch. 
wüsste zwar momentan nicht unbedingt, wie das bei hatred gehen sollte, aber wer weiß?


----------



## TheSinner (20. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht verändern die macher ihr spiel ja auch.
> wüsste zwar momentan nicht unbedingt, wie das bei hatred gehen sollte, aber wer weiß?



Ist doch ganz einfach. Machen sie aus dem Protagonisten halt einfach einen bösen Terroristen und sorgen dafür dass man früher oder später von den guten CIA Agenten überwältigt wird und schon wird das AO Rating wieder fraglicher. Vielleicht kann man der CIA ja ein paar Gratisexemplare geben analog zu den ISIS Exemplaren. Herrlich.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Januar 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch sagen, das ich einen einigermaßen Gesunden Menschenverstand habe, und sehe es irgendwo als Parodie, genau wie die ganzen B-Movie und/oder Horror Filme die es gibt, wo auch auf irrsinigster Weise Menschen "ermordet" eher zerstückelt werden usw. Und genau da sagt niemand etwas...Komische Welt...



Spiele werden halt nach anderen Maßstäben bewertet als Filme, dass ist ja schon immer so. Die Sinnhaftigkeit davon ist tatsächlich diskutabel. 
Aber warum siehst du es als Parodie? B-Movies sind billig produziert, sprich Thrash, sowas wie Megashark vs Giant Octopus. Das sind Filme in denen man die Gewaltdarstellung gar nicht ernst nehmen kann, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend so abwegig und schlecht gemacht ist. So fernab von Realität, dass man sie eben anders bewerten muss. 
Schon eher diskutiert wird da über ernsthafte Horrorfilme, die extreme Gewalt auf realistische Art und Weise darstellen. 
Und bei Hatred ist das, natürlich im Rahmen eines Videospiels, ja das Gleiche. Da gibt es keine Hinweise auf Parodie oder schwarzen Humor, das scheint einfach bierernstes Abschlachten zu sein. Und ja auch nicht "Over the top" wie z.B. bei Bulletstorm, sondern eine halbwegs realistische Form von Gewalt. Ich sehe da keine parodistischen Merkmale...
Das alles bezieht sich natürlich nur auf den Trailer, aber wenn man das Rating bedenkt, scheint sich dieser Eindruck ja durch das Spiel durchzuziehen.


----------



## Worrel (20. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gibts da irgendwelche erhebungen zu?
> zumindest mal bei beschlagnahmten filmen reden wir wohl kaum von relevanten stückzahlen.


Beschlagnahmte Waren darf man in DE gar nicht verkaufen - auch nicht unter der Ladentheke.

Und selbst nur indizierte Filme/Spiele kriegst du gar nicht im Laden - es sei denn, der hat sich auf Importware spezialisiert. Mitarbeiter im Saturn sagen zB , daß sie Indiziertes gar nicht verkaufen dürfen und die Großhändler meines Stamm CD/BR Ladens hat indizierte Ware gar nicht im Programm.

Was bleibt, sind dann RoteErdbeere & Co ...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Beschlagnahmte Waren darf man in DE gar nicht verkaufen - auch nicht unter der Ladentheke.



eben.
verkauft werden aber sicher trotzdem irgendwo ein paar, zb von szene-videotheken. 



> Was bleibt, sind dann RoteErdbeere & Co ...



okaysoft verkauft als einer von afaik nur sehr wenigen in deutschland ansässigen versandhändlern auch indizierte spiele. 
ansonsten machen das vielleicht noch ein paar kleinere indie-lädchen (sofern es die überhaupt noch irgendwo gibt). die großen ketten eher nicht.


----------



## Worrel (27. April 2015)

Inzwischen gibt es bei Steam eine Produktseite zu Hatred und man kann einen Spiele Key auf der Herstellerseite vorbestellen (übrigens für nur 16,66 Euro). Dafür bekommt man dann übrigens einen Steam und einen Desura Key, die man unabhängig von einander benutzen können soll.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2015)

*Hatred - Destructive Creations versieht das Spiel nachträglich mit einem Regionlock für Deutschland und Australien*
Bereits aktivierte Keys sind davon nicht betroffen.

Hatred - Destructive Creations versieht das Spiel nachträglich mit einem Regionlock für Deutschland und Australien


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2015)

Update:
Ab sofort kann man das Spiel in DE wieder kaufen und aktivieren - allerdings nicht bei Steam, sondern bei den Entwicklern direkt. Den Key kann man dann aber bei Steam aktivieren. Ohne VPN.

=> Region locks DE & AUS - IMPORTANT UPDATE :: Hatred General Discussions


----------

